# Stockholm, Sweden



## charlesa (Apr 29, 2013)

I should be visiting Stockholm mid-June and will have some free time outside of a conference to tour the city and photograph. Any particular sites to look forward to? I shoot mostly architecture and landscapes, particularly with long exposures processed in monochrome. Any help would be appreciated. Kind regards.


----------



## Darlip (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm living in Stockholm, I will try to come up with something. 

The old town is a must as a tourist and there is plenty of water around the cityarea. Unfortunatly I have been working abroad for some time, but I´m moving back tomorrow so I might get some inspiration.

If you do a google image search and find something that you like, then I can always help out with locating the spot.

/Dar


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 30, 2013)

I've lived in Stockholm about tweny years although I currently don't. The city centre is ver beautiful pretty much where ever you go. The different boroughs have different characters, large parts of Stockholm have mostly older buildings so I would almost venture to say it doesn't matter very much where you go for that. You don't want to miss the old town and the royal castle of course, Strandvägen (a very beautiful street by the water will provide great photo opportunities. The City Hall taken from across the water is a classic image. Mostly you will want to take in the water that is just about everywhere and also very typical for the city.

Do you know the venue you will be at? 

J


----------



## charlesa (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for suggestions. I heard the metro stations are something to behold.


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
I've been there couple of times, especially in August 2009 when i was walking the city every evening for 2 weeks, after training sessions for my customer (basically one neighborhood per evening with a map in the pocket). Indeed great place for picts, even if i was more into colorfull sunsets than B&W, but you should also get great results out of it.
I will post some shots (building fronts / old wood houses / panoramic views with water / streets) next weekend, and put the locations / orientations with it.


----------



## CanNotYet (Apr 30, 2013)

You're coming in June? Then you should not miss the late evening photo opportunities. In Stockholm, it does not get truly dark until 23.30 in June, so use the evenings! If you get off at 17.00 hours, you'll have at least 5 hours of good light left.

If you are into architecture, Stockholm is a virtual goldmine, with buildings ranging from 1100 to modern times. Old town is ofc great for the older buildings (another place is Östermalm/Vasastan), but everywhere else it is a mix between old and new. 

Vantage points include Fjällgatan (which also have a nice cafe open until 23.00) on Södermalm, Västerbron (between Hornstull and Kungsholmen) and both Södermälarstrand and Norrmälarstrand (close to the water).

Everywhere you go in Stockholm, the water is not far away, so take it into account. A good way to go around is the sightseeing boats (so you can get pics from the sea).

Stockholm is also FULL of churches, so don't miss them! They might be hidden away, like on Södermalm, or very visible, like Riddarholmskyrkan. They are also almost always open.

The Royal Castle, with the changing of the guards is a given photo op, and if you want some history, you can go into the Livrustkammaren Museum to see some cool medieval clothes and armory (beware, it is dark in there).

You can also easily get to the Riksdag (house of Parliament/Congress/Government) which sits right next to the Castle, on it's own little island.

If you arrive around the 7-10/6, you might also catch the "finish school" carnival, as it is tradition for 18-year-olds to gather on the back of a lorry/truck and honk, play loud music and get drunk for the afternoon. This is typical for the second week of June.

Well, that is some suggestions. I would also recommend Djurgården, with the living museum Skansen, and the Vasa museum.

So, bring a UWA+tripod and/or some fast glass for indoor shooting in churches/museums and you are set. Welcome to Stockholm!


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Apr 30, 2013)

The two areas you should not miss are Gamla Stan (or Old Town) and the neighbourhood around the central station. In the former you'll find narrow streets suddenly opening up onto plazas/squares teeming with people and sidewalk cafes. This part of town is on an island all to itself. Don't miss the Nobel Museum and the Palace when in Gamla Stan. The central station area is a feast for the eyes if you are interested in architecture and design. 

You can walk from the central station area to Gamla Stan or you can take the subway or streetcar (tram). If you are staying at the Marriott or Radisson, which are both 100m from Central Station, you are all set for some great evenings, too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 30, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> You're coming in June? Then you should not miss the late evening photo opportunities. In Stockholm, it does not get truly dark until 23.30 in June, so use the evenings! If you get off at 17.00 hours, you'll have at least 5 hours of good light left.
> 
> If you are into architecture, Stockholm is a virtual goldmine, with buildings ranging from 1100 to modern times. Old town is ofc great for the older buildings (another place is Östermalm/Vasastan), but everywhere else it is a mix between old and new.
> 
> ...


Great post, I didn't think of all the places as it's almost three years since I lived there. Yes Fjällgatan is very beautiful with great views. 

J


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2013)

Hi,
So regarding the *high points of view* on the Town Hall (Stadshuset) or the Old Town (Gamla stan) , my #1 choice would be Monteliusvägen, on Mariaberget (Södermalm), then #2 indeed Fjällgatan... Fåfängan would be #3 ...



Sweden_Stockholm_Stadshuset-from-Monteliusvagen_sunset3_20090824_EOS40D_2339 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Gamla-Stan-sunset2_Fjallgatan_20090820_EOS40D_1762 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Gamla-Stan_Fafangan_20090821_EOS40D_1801 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2013)

As mentioned before, lots of *churches* (kyrka), which can be seen from far on the skyline ... My favorite one is Riddarholmskyrkan on Riddarholmen (with its cast iron spire looking like lace), then Tyska kyrka because of its pointy top (like Klara kyrka), and Sofia kyrka because of its size, material and location in the middle of a large park ...



Sweden_Stockholm_Riddarholmskyrkan_20090821_EOS40D_1820 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Tyska-kyrkan-evening_20090817_EOS40D_1681 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Sofia-kyrka-Kakar_20090821_EOS40D_1785 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2013)

In terms of buildings, i love the *old red wooden houses* : i guess the most famous spot is on Södermalm, Lotsgatan, then Kåkar (which can be seen on the front of my Sofia Kyrka pict), and also the ones along the very unique wooden stairs down hill on Kvastmakatrappan (a bit after Lotsgatan, best seen from the opposite hill of Fåfängan)



Sweden_Stockholm_Lotsgatan3_20090820_EOS40D_1751 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Kvastmakartrappan_20090821_EOS40D_1799 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2013)

For the *old buildings*, you will find really nice building fronts in Gamla Stan (old town), and some old shops signs giving a unique atmosphere ...



Sweden_Stockholm_Kornhamnstorg_20090817_EOS40D_1677 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Stortorgskallaren_20090817_EOS40D_1684 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2013)

But if you prefer more *modern type of architecture*, don't miss the Boffils Båge and the Söder torn in Södermalm, the amazing elevator Katarinahissen with view point in Slussen, or the "Pinnen" fountain on Sergels Torg in Norrmalm ... the TV tower can also be seen from far.



Sweden_Stockholm_Soder-Torn-Bofills-Bage_20090821_EOS40D_1814 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Katarinahissen-evening_20090817_EOS40D_1674 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Pinnen-Sergels-torg-night_20090827_EOS40D_2411 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Kaknastornet-from-Djurgarden_20090822_EOS40D_2037 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2013)

To finish with, don't miss the *views from the bridges or the terrasses* with water everywhere ... Evert Taubes terrass behind Riddarholmskyrkan has some of the best view on the Stadshuset, and reverse there is a nice view from Stadshuset ... but also on the other side, Skeppsholmsbron has a great view on Gamla stan and the Palace (Kungliga Slottet)



Sweden_Stockholm_Stadshuset-from-Riddarholmen_sunset2_20090823_EOS40D_2249 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Riddarholmen-from-Stadshuset_20090821_EOS40D_1854 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Sweden_Stockholm_Kungliga-slottet-from-Skeppsholmsbron_20090825_EOS40D_2385 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2013)

Ah, a last word : don't forget your *UWA* (i didn't have my *10-22* at the time ... it was one of the reason why i bought it at the next opportunity) because of the buildings and panoramas, but also the *Tele*s for the view points if you wanna isolate some points of interest ...



Sweden_Stockholm_Tre-Kronor-sunset_Fjallgatan_20090820_EOS40D_1777 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## charlesa (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, looking forward to it!


----------



## dlleno (May 16, 2013)

With all the uwa architecture opportunities you might consider renting a TS lens.


----------



## charlesa (May 16, 2013)

dlleno said:


> With all the uwa architecture opportunities you might consider renting a TS lens.



Planned equipment would be a 70-200 mm f/2.8 and 24 mm TS-E.


----------



## CanNotYet (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. A 17-40 or 16-35 would probably also see some action. The streets in Old Town are NARROW (I think the narrowest one is 90 cm wide).

Great pics btw.


----------



## dlleno (May 16, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> Sounds like a good plan. A 17-40 or 16-35 would probably also see some action. The streets in Old Town are NARROW (I think the narrowest one is 90 cm wide).
> 
> Great pics btw.
> [/quote
> ...


----------

